# A Smile from GOD!



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)




----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Really cool...


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

That has to be one of the coolest photos that I have ever seen!!!!

I don't how long it took to think up the title to the pic, but I have to say that you nailed it right on the head.

Later JD


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Great Pic Red!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Yep I saw that about a year ago along with some other very spiritual photos.


----------



## mothergoose (Mar 3, 2002)

Isn't mother nature incredible? All we need to do is keep our eyes open to see what's she gives us. Beautiful photo....


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Sweet pic


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Man thats cool


----------



## wickedmfer (Nov 23, 2007)

That's Awesome!


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

nice :beer:


----------



## ducky??? (Sep 28, 2008)

You hit the nail on the head there. I think that the man upstairs has all kinds of neat things for us to see everyday. Th big thing is that we need to take the time to notice. Awesome photo.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Truly amazing!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Love it.


----------



## Young'in (Feb 1, 2006)

And who would have guessed it was taking by an Avery prostaffer, I always thought they were evil. :lol:


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

that pic is sweet!!


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

that is a sweet a$$ pic


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

sweet pic


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

nice


----------

